# HELP medically retired vet seeking any employment



## yakfisher

i recently got medically retired from the navy due to a fused wrist. I have decided to stay in pensacola, but am struggling to provide without employment ,and living off a savings and a very small pension is not cutting it .... im looking for any job on a boat, doing whatever kind of work ... even if the job is only a couple days or weeks , id appreciate any work i can get. im more than able bodied , was in the navy as a rescue swimmer so i can hold my own with any water based job, eager to learn , good work ethic , discipline, clean cut , trustworthy.... willing to work for any wage just give me a chance offshore , inshore river doesn't matter im up for it ...... have dependable transportation just give me a call charlie 575-574-7190


----------



## Catchin Hell

yakfisher et al,

Wish I had a job for you, but I do have a suggestion. As a vet, you should have received a disability rating for your wrist. If so, you should also qualify for VA Vocational Rehab which is a great program. Basically, you’ll get paid roughly $1,000 a month (depending on how many dependents you have) to go to college. Voc Rehab picks up the tab for your books and education, plus they provide you with health coverage for the whole time you’re in school. That’s medical and dental. I’m not sure about vision, but probably that too. If it sounds like something you’d be interested in, pm me and I’ll help you get through the paperwork. Oh, one more thing; VA also has a work study program where you get paid to work and go to school. I’m not sure exactly how that works and I wish I’d known about it, but my brother-in-law is in the program, but he doesn’t start until Monday. Someone else on the board may be able to shed a little more light on this works. He’s told me he will have to work 10 hours at the VA Clinic (in Macon GA) and then he gets paid for both the 10 hours and his class time. I think the job only pays like $8 hr, but he’s going to be in school for more than half of his paid time anyway. Even if this doesn’t sound like it’s for you, there is also a VA branch at the Jobs Plus place that specializes in finding Vets jobs. That’s all they do. Let me know if I can help you. Believe me, you have a lot of options so don’t jump on the first bus to pass by…


----------



## sealark

Listen to Catchin Hell and go see a VA counselor...


----------



## sniperpeeps

Were you medically retired or medically chaptered? If you were medically retired and your injury was combat related (which includes combat training) you qualify for Combat Related Special Compensation CRSC, which means you recieve your branch retirement pension as well as your VA rating. In other words, if you have a 50% navy med retirement rating and an 60% VA rating, you receive both funds instead of just your VA rating.
Combat Related Special Compensation - Military Benefits - Military.com 

Check it out.

Also, Social Security is an option if you are unable to work. Just trying to help, I am also medically retired.


----------



## sealark

*Here's A Basic description of the CRSC. Go to above link for more..
*

*CRSC Eligibility*

Combat Related Special Compensation eligibility includes disabilities incurred as a direct result of: 


Armed Conflict (gunshot wounds, purple heart, etc)
Training that Simulates War (Exercises, field training, etc)
Hazardous Duty (flight, diving, parachute duty)
An Instrumentality of War (combat vehicles, weapons, agent orange, etc)
 The following are the current CRSC eligibility requirements: 


Retirees must apply to their respective branch of service to be approved for CRSC.
Retirees must be in receipt of VA compensation.
Retirees must be in receipt of military retired pay.
Retirees must have an approved combat-related VA disability rating of 10% or greater.
Retirees from active-duty must have 20 years of active service.
*Chapter 61 Medical Retirees with less than 20 years.
Retired reservists must have 20 years of qualifying service (supported by documentation from the applicable branch of service such as a 20-year letter, retirement orders or a statement of service) in order to be eligible.
 Please note that qualified reservists will not receive CRSC until they begin to receive retired pay at age 60.
**CRSC Updates*: The 2008 National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) was signed into law on January 28, 2008. It expanded the eligibility of CRSC to include anyone recieving military retired pay. This includes: Medical Chapter 61, Temporary Early Retirement Act (TERA) and Temporary Disabled Retirement List (TDRL) retirees. These new eligible components for CRSC went into effect January 1, 2008. Medical and TERA retirees must still provide documentation that shows a causal link between a current VA disability and a combat related event.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Let me also mention that a lot of the government programs mentioned above are not automatic and that's why I posted the information I did on an open forum. Once you've self identified, you have to apply to the programs. An easy way to do it is to stop in at your local Disable Veterans Chapter. In my case, they advocated for me through a power-of-attorney. The process is not fast as it can take up to a year, but it is certainly worth the effort. (I'm going to pm Yakfisher a link to this thread just in case he's not subscribed to it.)


----------



## yakfisher

thank you guys for all the information , i planned on starting school in the summer or fall at uwf.....i just was searching for something to hold me over till then ... but of course wouldn't turn down something more long term. Since i plan on staying down for awhile to finish . Im very mechanically inclined , intelligent, fast working , again thank s for all the posts and consideration .


----------

